# Honda HS80 potential carb problem



## plarosa (Nov 3, 2014)

New member from Ct,
Inherited a Honda HS80 engine GX240. Started on first pull and ran like a beast. No need to use the electric start. Started up today and as soon as I increase throttle an oil/gas mixture literally shoots out the hose on the valve cover. Not a small engine mechanic so am assuming that the hose coming out of the valve cover is some sort of breather hose. See attached photo. Checked some vids on line and it appears that this hose is attached to the air filter assembly. Took off the air filter assembly and there is no port to attach the hose. Also when I checked the oil as soon as I unscrewed the dipstick gas was pouring out of the oil reservoir. Did take off the carb and cleaned all ports as well as float assembly and needle. The needle on the float assembly appears to be seating properly however not certain. Would it be possible that if needle was not seating properly that the overflow from the bowl could somehow run into the engine resulting in the gas discharge from the valve cover hose and gas in the oil. Would hate to have to retire this beast.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the hose attaches to the circled connector


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Any obstructions in the carburetor's venting could also cause fuel to go where it should not. For example, parts #12 and #13 have tiny grooves that allow for venting, and must be spotlessly clean and installed in the correct position.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum plarosa. The inlet needle on the carb was stuck open and allowed the over filled carb bowl to leak gas into the engine sump. Once the oil level increased, internal pressure forced the oil up and out of the breather. Oil vapor should be the only thing passing through that hose into the air cleaner. A good carb cleaning and rebuild OR a new carb will correct the problem. Adding a fuel shut off to the fuel line and closing it after use is a good safety feature to prevent gas from leaking on to the garage floor and creating a fire hazard. After fixing or replacing the carb, definitely change the oil.


----------



## plarosa (Nov 3, 2014)

*HS80 problem solved*

Thank you all for getting back to me. As far as the valve hose is concerned I suspect that it is not the original. Reason being that the shape doesn't allow for connection to the port that is circled in the photo. In addition there was no air filter installed so I am taking a totally wild guess and think that someone chose to leave off the filter to get more air in the engine and replaced original breather hose with the one that is currently on the valve cover. I think I had solved the gas blow by problem when I originally cleaned the carb and float valve. Just was too dumb to realize it. Reason being that I just drained the oil which was loaded with gas which probably happened before I worked on the carb. Re filled the oil and now no gas coming out of the breather hose or in the oil and engine running fine. However I think that when I changed the oil some must have leaked into the transmission case on to the friction disk because although clutch is engaging machine is barely moving forward.. Next step to remove the cover and check out the disk. Again thanks to all for your help.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

snowblowers dont have air filters because theres no dust when blowing snow and they will usually just get soggy and moist


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## plarosa (Nov 3, 2014)

*HS80 ongoing saga*

Well guys as I suspected the friction wheel was coated with oil. However I got a surprise that I didn't bargain for. Mice had built a rather large nest in the transmission compartment. See photos. The nesting material had wrapped itself around the drive shaft that the friction disk is on. Hadn't mentioned it before but machine wasn't going into reverse. This is because the disk could not travel all the way into reverse position because the nest was blocking it. Cleaned it out sprayed carb cleaner on the disk and pressure plate, scuffed them up and now have all gears operating. Last project is to find the worn out bushing that the discharge chute sits on because teeth are riding too low and don't engage the worm gear. This may be a challenge because the part is discontinued and cant find it anywhere on the net.. Thanks again to all for your responses.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have the same one has tracks, 1985 HS80, had carb trouble also, just get a new one on ebay, $40 or so,depending on where they have to ship it, I bought one last year shipped to Nl, 8 days to get here, $52 to the door, my old carb was filling up full of gas and backfiring out through the exhaust,running real bad after 10 mins of using it and turning the muffler red hot, just had another carb come yesterday,same price just to have as a spare,parts are limited to what you can get now for these blowers, carbs,belts ,bushings and auger bearings is only available for these rigs now as far as I know


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

, my other one someone gave me is a 2008 724, up getting repaired now, new belts and new final drive gear and bearings, my hs 80 is getting new belts also, nothing was touched on the hs 80 only the carb last year, its amonster in the snow


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Be careful with "scuffing up" the drive discs. Those are suppose to be smooth and if you roughen up the metal disc the rubber wheel will wear quickly.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

chaulky45 - I would love your feedback on the HS80 vs the HS724. I own an HS80WAS but am considering an HS724WAS and would really love to see a pro's and con's from someone that owns both.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Rockproof said:


> chaulky45 - I would love your feedback on the HS80 vs the HS724. I own an HS80WAS but am considering an HS724WAS and would really love to see a pro's and con's from someone that owns both.


The 724 is a lot quieter,its just as good as the hs 80,the hs 80 has the same 24 inch cut but the bucket is higher, thats why if you look at the 724 in the pic I has the stainless steel piece made for her but would be the same with drift cutter bars, however both go through the snow about the same also can through snow the same distance,only convienience of the 724 is I am able to control the top part of the chute with a lever verses bending down on the hs 80,both start 1st pull everytime also


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback chaulky45. I really like the remote chute deflector option on the newer HS series blowers. That's one of my major factors in considering the HS724. Would love to get an HS724 and throw a GX240 on it to give her closer to 8HP rather than the 6hp of the GX200 on the HS724...oh well. maybe one day.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Rockproof said:


> Thanks for your feedback chaulky45. I really like the remote chute deflector option on the newer HS series blowers. That's one of my major factors in considering the HS724. Would love to get an HS724 and throw a GX240 on it to give her closer to 8HP rather than the 6hp of the GX200 on the HS724...oh well. maybe one day.


Keep it till you cant use it anymore, its a good machine, my other neighbour has exact same one you have there with wheels, I just put a new carb on it for him just then,works like a top,his has wheels also, mine has tracks and it a lot better going through deeper heavier snow but his is good also just sometimes wheels will spin out where as mine with tracks does not


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grunt said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum plarosa. The inlet needle on the carb was stuck open and allowed the over filled carb bowl to leak gas into the engine sump. Once the oil level increased, internal pressure forced the oil up and out of the breather. Oil vapor should be the only thing passing through that hose into the air cleaner. A good carb cleaning and rebuild OR a new carb will correct the problem. Adding a fuel shut off to the fuel line and closing it after use is a good safety feature to prevent gas from leaking on to the garage floor and creating a fire hazard. After fixing or replacing the carb, definitely change the oil.


by inlet needle , what do you mean? the needle on float? i had the same exact thing happen to my hs 80 this morning. scared the heck out of me.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> the needle on float?


Yes, that is correct.


----------

